# Trained Pack Wethers for sale in Oregon



## luckygoat (Mar 20, 2013)

Tucker and Jasper are two-year-old wethers with a solid foundation in pack training. I wish I did not have to let these boys go but my life is going through some changes and I am unable to give them the attention they deserve. I raised them for packing and I would like to see them continue on that path as I think they are well suited to it. 

They are a compact size at about 110 pounds but with a little exercise can easily pack upwards of 20 pounds each. They have had a lot of experience with going on trips to forests and parks since they were kids and enjoy nothing better than exploring with their people. They have been on a multi-night trip in the mountains in winter and did very well. They are brave, reliable, and have excellent manners; no butting, biting, or jumping up on people. They know their names and come when called, as well as a few other tricks.
They are in great health and up to date on shots, worming, and hoof care.

Tucker is a Nubian/Boer cross and Jasper is his half-brother and a La Mancha/Boer cross. They are both quiet, friendly, and love to be pet and cuddled. They are great with children and are also accustomed to being around dogs and other animals. 

Also available is a white oak pack saddle made specifically for these boys. I also have some other supplies such as a grain container, supplements, trimmers, etc.

They also have a sister named Heidi (Boer/Alpine cross) who is extremely sweet and well-mannered but otherwise not good for much besides being a pet and brush eater, or possibly a breeder for meat goats. She is available to go with them at no extra cost.


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

awesome photos. but only 20 pounds they can pack?


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Are these still available? What part of Oregon? How much?


----------



## luckygoat (Mar 20, 2013)

I did find them a good home already! Thank you for your interest!


----------

